# Anno schwarzer Bildschirm und auf einmal spanisch?!



## Christian_S (16. Dezember 2015)

Hey zusammen,

ich konnte Anno viele Stunden lang ohne größere Probleme spielen. Als ich es heute (nach einigen Anno freien Tagen) weiterspielen wollte, habe ich folgendes Problem: Das Spiel startet (der Warnungstext ist auf einmal auf spanisch?!) und danach einfach ein black screen. Weder Ton noch Bild (außer schwarz). Nach einer reinen Neuinstallation konnte ich es einmal starten (der Text war wieder deutsch) doch beim zweiten mal hatte ich wieder oben gennanten Fehler (auch wieder spanischer Text!). 

Windows 10 64bit
GTX 970 @1.5GHz
I7 4790k
16 GB DDR3 1866MHz 

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? Danke schonmal 

Christian


----------

